# Applied Science in the homeschool?



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

I taught my kids applied physics and basic machines. We learned about leverage using a crowbar, a hammer, and a fulcrum. We used inclined planes to load and unload heavy items from the truck. And we used pipes and plywood to reduce friction and move heavy stuff around. One Mothers day my daughter bought Peggy a 1750 pound rock...from the quarry. They loaded it but we unloaded and then turned it 180 degrees. 

How do you teach out of the box?

Crankin


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I sought out different trades that are important and had my boy do a week or more as a worker.

Welding
Basic care care
Tree cutter
Roofer
Plumbing
Ele


My thoughts were I do not know those skills... and they are important.
Science and history and logic as well as what work is was to be gleaned.

The auto dude runs his own shop.... when he's not cutting wood.
My son learned a lot about not complaining about hardships

https://redoubtreporter.wordpress.c...mputees-show-style-on-decorative-prosthetics/
Harry has one leg and one arm.... the rest are prosthesis.


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like your idea of 1-2 weeks with the trades. We have lost the apprenticeship model in this country. I was fortunate. I joined the Navy right out of high school and was able to get into auto mechanics immediately. They sent me to good schools and I learned a lot. In addition I was able to moonlight with a Scottsman who had been an apprentice auto mechanic and I learned even more.

Crankin


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

This year I have to teach basic biology and anatomy (and I'll be teaching and testing on applied knowledge as we butcher.) Not only is this important for any kind of preparation for secondary science, it's useful in butchering as well as in performing post mordem exams and diagnosis of problems in our herds and flocks.


----------

